# Is F&D f900u a good product ?



## mrsam1999 (Apr 5, 2012)

i am all set to buy a new 5.1 pc speaker systerm. I was first crazed about the f&d f6000 model but it is out of my budget and also found out that its sub woofer is too strong and subdues the high frequencies.

Now after reading some reviews, i am looking forward to buy the f&d f900u systerm. It is within my budget (5000/-) and covers the range of 28hz to 20khz frequencies. Any experience or tips about this ?


----------



## user486 (Jul 15, 2012)

Even though it is delayed response, I hope this will help some body.

I bought the speakers on jun 26 2012 @ Girias, Marathhali, Bangalore. I got it for Rs. 4150. Speakers are decent enough to listen in medium size rooms. I checked against few Philips and Sony models which cost up to 7k. I tested with different music files. I felt this speakers are better than the other speakers which I checked.


----------

